# Baltzersen's Harrogate



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm drinking GICHERORI AB - WASHED 350G (KENYA) from Maude roasters, as a batch brew. It's really rather nice. As is the complimentary sparkling water.

The way I established what I'm drinking told me all I needed to know about this Hygge inspired Harrogate hotspot.

"Can I help"

Yes please- what's your batch brew

"It's a bit like filter coffee"

Yep but what bean is is?

"It's from a place called Maude"

Right, is it single origin?

"Ummmm" (gets bag thrusts it towards me)

Ah yes, look here, it's a washed Kenyan, from the embu region.

"It should taste of those things" (lychee grapefruit and lilac) "you like your coffee do you?"

Batch brew is duly despatched to my table. It's amazingly lovely. Real depth of flavour, spot on tasting notes, real big hit of lychee with a subtle floral, and not acidity but a subtle grapefruit. Honestly lovely and beautifully made.

I'm waiting on some food as I write this (gravadlax and a poached duck egg) which is why I came here as a change from Bean and Bud (my usual favourite)

Post food arrival follow up.

Will I be back? If I'm hungry yes, if I want a nice chat about coffee, probably not. But they are doing half price takeaway mornings until 10am so I would definitely grab one of those.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Great when you get a barista who is clearly clued up about the coffee they're serving.


----------



## Rj_d2 (Feb 11, 2018)

Ah yes BUT the food is lovely in there and the coffee is cheaper and better than most coffee chains!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Rj_d2 said:


> Ah yes BUT the food is lovely in there and the coffee is cheaper and better than most coffee chains!


Yep no doubting the food. and the coffee was perfectly passable, and free sparkling water on tap is always nice... And great for the environment.


----------



## english john (May 22, 2018)

Still good, went last week. Espresso etc is North Star (their own blend?) I must try the brew next time. The food is scandinavianly different, but worth seeking out


----------



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

Have you tried Hoxtons?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rscut said:


> Have you tried Hoxtons?


We used to go when they were at the little shop near the lights and really liked it. Decent coffee, a good atmosphere, nice cakes. The new place is so 'on trend' and busy, everyone is squashed in like sardines! The coffee we had wasn't particularly good on our second visit, in fact I had to return my first one as they'd scalded the milk. We go to Bean and Bud when in Harrogate now.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I've not been in to hoxtons, because it's always packed when I pass, and I'm just not posh enough!


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Missy said:


> I'm drinking GICHERORI AB - WASHED 350G (KENYA) from Maude roasters, as a batch brew. It's really rather nice. As is the complimentary sparkling water.
> 
> I have some 2017/18 peaberry from the same 'factory' arriving in the next few days...After your write up, I am keener still.
> 
> Thanks.


----------

